# Crohn's and red bumps?



## lilninja

My Dr was asking if i had any red bumps on skin (mostly my legs).  I dont. but i was wondering if anyone esle on here did.  Also what does it mean if you have them?  I havent found out much information on this online.

Any Ideas would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## Guestly

Aah, I think they are called petchia? Or something like that? Along with joint inflammation crohnies can be prone to a skin condition, no doubt someone will be able to give you more info.


----------



## gibby

I think he was talking about erythema nodosum, sore inflammed red bumps that appear on your legs, which can last for a few weeks before disappearing or turning into bruises, 
i had a batch oth them a few years ago, and they start with red wee nodules then with me they would get big and turn into abcesses which needed antibiotics and on 2 of them i had to get them surgically removed...owchy
got referred to dermatology and told really nothing can be done, just another inflammatory process that has happened in my body, sometimes triggered by different drugs...and actually i have not had any more since! weird...

dont know why he would be super interested in them tho? but yup i think thats what he means...hope this helps the google searches!


----------



## Guestly

Aah Gibby has it!


----------



## gibby

i'm on a roll....and i've not made it to the shower yet...must...get...off....forum.....


----------



## Misty-Eyed

I had erythema nodosum once as well. It started when I noticed a painful red lump on my leg and I thought I'd knocked it on something without realising till a few more started to appear. It was very strange till I got told what it was. They did go away by themselves a few weeks later.


----------



## lilninja

the Dr. told me that the red bumps were not because of any meds, but a sign of crohn's.


----------



## gibby

ahh thats better just out the shower...

yup its strongly affected/triggered by crohns and UC after about 5 years after diagnosis it can appear, but there is a slight association with sulfa-drugs like sulfasalazine....given in UC and crohns...so i think thats where i got that from, but cant see any relation to imuran...

but touch wood i've had nothing since...altho interestingly i did get leuckocytoclastic vasculitis in december just before i left NZ, on my legs....which i have recently found out is related to EN but wasnt picked up across there as a relation to my UC,it was a big petechial rash on the backs of my legs and sore/sunburny feel, had to be on bedrest for a week and bandaged...not a good look when it was summer weather...very warm wearing tubigrip up to your thighs...hot look so it was...


----------



## Peaches

Yep - I'm sure he was referring to EN.  These are considered EIM's or extra intestinal manifestations of IBD.  This was what actually got me diagnosed properly FINALLY!   I had these red itchy lumps (bigger than bumps) around both my ankles.   It is part of the inflammatory process that is whacked out in our bodies when we have IBD.  I *think* you get them primarily when you have disease activity - but I might be wrong.  He might have just been trying to further confirm your diagnosis.  Mine went away on their own as I was put on prednisone right away.


----------



## Sue-2009

Oh my gosh...More?!  It never ends!  Sue


----------



## Peaches

Deep breath sista - it ain't nothing but a thang!!! They are innocuous for the most part....


----------



## Steve

I had them too. I started getting them like 3 years before I was diagnosed with crohns but it came and went. I would get them for a few weeks, it would stop and go away and a few months later, come back. It was so upsetting. The first time it happened, everyone I showed it to thought it was bedbugs (because that was going around the city at the point) so I threw out my mattresses and sent all my clothing and bedding to be steamed - it was a pain (besides for being ugly and embarrassing) and cost me so so much money. 
Over the years, I went to dermatologists who all told me they didn’t know what it was – “it will go away” and gave me stupid creams to put on. One even sent me for a chest xray after a biopsy of it because the biopsy showed increase inflammation. That came out clear, thankfully, but she failed to put 2 and 2 together.
Long story short, when my stomach started to get bad and was in the process of being diagnosed, he told me that the things on my foot were most probably related to the crohns. Since I started medication in July, knock on wood, I got one (last week). 
I hope no one gets these – its really ugly looking at try getting into a bathing suit or short with those on you feet – no, they are not small or few. For me, they were big and a lot of them – very unforgiving in fact. For a women, its gotta be harder.


----------



## pb4

The little red itchy bump(s) I get don't really look like erythema nodosum, I don't get red swollen patches like you can with EN, I just get these little red bumps that sometimes itch and then swell up a bit and end up looking like a little blister, and fluid/blood comes out of them from scratching.  They are just on one ankel now, they used to be on both and a couple of spots on my hands too, wish I knew how I got rid of them on my hands and one ankel cuz I cannot seem to get rid of them completely on my other ankel...I actually have 2 side by side (not connected to one another right on my inside ankel bone then on the other side of my ankel, off to the side a bit, but that spot is bigger and almost looks a little like psoriasis, but it's not.  and then a patch of about 4 of them fairly close together on the outside of my ankel just above the ankel bone...it's frustrating and very embarassing in the summer time, even though they look better now they are still there and all the sudden they randomly just start itching like crazy, then weeks go by and they don't itch at all.

I saw a dermatologist about 4 yrs ago about them and he was convinced it was simply eczema, gave me the strongest cream RX they have and it didn't do much...plus I've had eczema and these bumps don't look like the eczema I've had before...and RX eczema cream always cleared my eczema up...I've had these bumps for over 5 yrs now.


----------



## Astra

I had a bad reaction to Azathiprine and my legs came out in an ugly itchy rash (gastro called it urticaria or hives) soon as I stopped taking em, they went away.
But now I'm on Preds I've got little bluey red marks on my calves, like bruises under the skin?
weird
but the leaflet in box of meds says that too!


----------



## can1991

I had open sores on my legs also during a flare. Took forever to heal. They oozed blood and puss. Very painful. I do not want to experience them again.** fingers crossed**


----------



## RogerDoger

Last winter I was covered in raised, itchy, red welts. 
It happened just once. Never again. It was a little scary, but they 
went away the next day. I assumed it was a sign of gluten
intolerance.


----------



## uli

I had both erythema nodosum on my lower right leg and painful open sores on my back and chest with a bad flare approx. 6 months ago. Did have a bad reaction to Azathioprine a few weeks before that. Dunno if it was due to neds or the Crohn itself.


----------



## Agent X20

I had EN many years ago, before I was even diagnosed with crohns... but not since, thankfully.


----------



## mussen

Before I was diagnosed with crohns I had been visiting my G.P regularly over 2 month or so because my symptoms were getting increasingly worse......diarrhoea,extreme weight loss, vomiting etc. 
I remembered to mention to her I had noticed these weird marks on my legs, they started out kinda like an mozzie bite and turned into bruises. No pain or discomfort at all.
When my g.p saw them it was like a light went off in her head, She made me go an get blood tests straight away( the lab was about to close for the day) and said she would ring me first thing.
The next day she sent me to the A&E to get some more tests done..... I was admitted to hospital that day, diagnosed with crohns within a couple days and stayed there for 3 weeks.


----------

